
Hledger entries with Haskell and Elm - narendraj9
https://github.com/narendraj9/hledger-serve
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Curious if there is a story behind its development or plans for future
features.

~~~
narendraj9
Yes, I plan to make it independent of hledger command. So, that I can do all
the stuff on mobile. But currently I want to be able to fetch things in emacs
so that they can be added to the main journal file. When there was no
authentication it was easy, but now since Yesod uses a session cookie for
keeping you authenticated, I am wondering how I can make emacs fetch the
entries. I would have to have something like api keys and two kinds of
authentications. One from the website and the other with a query parameter.

